# UK Expat in Saudi Arabia



## UKEXPATINKSA (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi, 

I have just realized i have narrowly went over the 31 working days in the UK due to thinking that exceptional circumstances included both days in the UK and working days but working days don't count as exceptional. (I tested for positive for COVID 19 day before leaving the country to go from UK to KSA)

I am wondering what my options are to try and manage this as best as i can.

Regards,


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

UKEXPATINKSA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just realized i have narrowly went over the 31 working days in the UK due to thinking that exceptional circumstances included both days in the UK and working days but working days don't count as exceptional. (I tested for positive for COVID 19 day before leaving the country to go from UK to KSA)
> 
> ...





UKEXPATINKSA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just realized i have narrowly went over the 31 working days in the UK due to thinking that exceptional circumstances included both days in the UK and working days but working days don't count as exceptional. (I tested for positive for COVID 19 day before leaving the country to go from UK to KSA)
> 
> ...





UKEXPATINKSA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just realized i have narrowly went over the 31 working days in the UK due to thinking that exceptional circumstances included both days in the UK and working days but working days don't count as exceptional. (I tested for positive for COVID 19 day before leaving the country to go from UK to KSA)
> 
> ...


Hi UKEXPATINKSA,

Exceptional circumstances are not granted to everyone by HMRC due to COVID 19.

Whether days spent in the UK can be disregarded due to exceptional circumstances will always depend on the facts and circumstances of each individual case.

In order to know this your individual circumstances would need to be looked at in more detail.

Happy to help if you need any further assistance.


----------

